# Potential Check



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Wondered if you guys thought I was doing okay for a natty teen? I'm 17, 5'10", 170lbs. Bench is 120kg, Squat is 140kg, DL is 180kg. Had some knee issues lately. Moustache free picture is earlier today, the one with the tache is a week ago


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Your lifts seem very good for your age and lifting duration. In fact they are a lot better than I see the majority of people doing in my gym!!!

The pictures are a week apart though mate, you can't seriously be expecting a lot of physical difference in a week?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Moustache makes you look bigger.


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

ohh_danielson said:


> Your lifts seem very good for your age and lifting duration. In fact they are a lot better than I see the majority of people doing in my gym!!!
> 
> The pictures are a week apart though mate, you can't seriously be expecting a lot of physical difference in a week?


 Nah wasn't so much for the progress between them but better lighting in the one. Thanks though!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You're doing well - keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

What's your training routine / diet look like?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Would cover your face up posting pics on here mate....... Don't ask me why, just do it, especially if you are 17.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Potential for what exactly, Growing a moustache?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Your a strapping lad. Stick at it and you will be a big cvnt in a few yrs lol


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Good lifts for your age almost identical to my strength and I'm 38 you young whipper snapper! Def, keep at it lad & eat plenty of protein.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't get this thread surely you must know your lifting a shitload more than all the other lads your age and plenty older also lol.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Don't get this thread surely you must know your lifting a shitload more than all the other lads your age and plenty older also lol.


 Like a girl on facebook that's got a face full of makeup on and all kinds of photo filters on the pic and she's claiming she looks rough.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If he'd posted saying how amazingly big and strong he is then everyone would be giving him a hard time for that...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Doing well mate


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Lifts don't matter unless your training for strength for powerlifitng or something?

Chest is lacking and can't see your traps or legs but your on yhe right track for sure. Keep at it


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> If he'd posted saying how amazingly big and strong he is then everyone would be giving him a hard time for that...


 This is also true


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Your lifts are impressive for your physique. How much of lifting experience do you have under your belt?

What are your goals?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

lol at 120 bench


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

AdamD9401 said:


> Wondered if you guys thought I was doing okay for a natty teen? I'm 17, 5'10", 170lbs. Bench is 120kg, Squat is 140kg, DL is 180kg. Had some knee issues lately. Moustache free picture is earlier today, the one with the tache is a week ago
> 
> View attachment 127185
> 
> ...


 your either a liar or a fraud.....

your 17 but have a tattoo??


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mergal said:


> your either a liar or a fraud.....
> 
> your 17 but have a tattoo??


 Had it since I was 16. Friend of the family did it for me


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol at 120 bench


 I know it's s**t but I'm only just coming up to 2 years lifting


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Your lifts are impressive for your physique. How much of lifting experience do you have under your belt?
> 
> What are your goals?


 2 years serious lifting as of September. I come back and forward. Starting to go more for size so that I can start to box at heavyweight, but having to keep it lean. Long term I wanna get to a lean 230 over the next 8 years or so.


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> Lifts don't matter unless your training for strength for powerlifitng or something?
> 
> Chest is lacking and can't see your traps or legs but your on yhe right track for sure. Keep at it


 Chest definitely lacks and has done for a while, building that up slowly. Legs are alright but I tore a ligament in my knee so they don't get a lot of work right now


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Like a girl on facebook that's got a face full of makeup on and all kinds of photo filters on the pic and she's claiming she looks rough.


 I'm not after comparisons to other lads my age. I know full well I smoke the majority of them, but I want to know if I'm on the right tracks in general, what's lacking etc.


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Doing well mate


 Much appreciated!


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> Good lifts for your age almost identical to my strength and I'm 38 you young whipper snapper! Def, keep at it lad & eat plenty of protein.


 Much appreciated. Luckily for me, my favourite foods are all meats!


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> You're doing well - keep it up :thumbup1:


 Cheers!


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> What's your training routine / diet look like?


 Just a Push/Pull/Legs split, Pyramid sets for Bench and Incline DB Press, heavy work for Rack Pulls and Deadlifts, 5x5 for all the squat variations.

Diet is varied each day. Mostly through intermittent fasting right now because I need to make Middleweight for a fight, usually about 200P, 60-100C, varied fat


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Would cover your face up posting pics on here mate....... Don't ask me why, just do it, especially if you are 17.


 Not a problem. Will do in future


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Potential for what exactly, Growing a moustache?


 Exactly that!


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Your a strapping lad. Stick at it and you will be a big cvnt in a few yrs lol


 Cheers! Definitely don't intend on giving up! Come too far now.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

AdamD9401 said:


> I know it's s**t but I'm only just coming up to 2 years lifting


 Some guys that are on AAS are just about benching 120 but you've managed that in 2 years of lifting natural at 17 and also squat 140 @170lbs that's just over 12St hmm :whistling:


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AdamD9401 said:


> I know it's s**t but I'm only just coming up to 2 years lifting


 What he means is that's a heavy bench for a 12st 17 yr old and I don't think he believes you tbh lol. So can you bench 120 kg with no help with good form (full range of motion) for at least 8 reps Bcs if you are that's impressive I'm 14st 8Ib with a fair bit more muscle than you and I only bench around 120 for reps

im not saying you can't by the way


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

AdamD9401 said:


> Had it since I was 16. Friend of the family did it for me


 well if this is true, cvnt should be locked up, theres a reason the laws 18 years old!


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

babyarm said:


> Some guys that are on AAS are just about benching 120 but you've managed that in 2 years of lifting natural at 17 and also squat 140 @170lbs that's just over 12St hmm :whistling:


 I've spent 8 months unemployed with nothing to do but train


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> What he means is that's a heavy bench for a 12st 17 yr old and I don't think he believes you tbh lol. So can you bench 120 kg with no help with good form (full range of motion) for at least 8 reps Bcs if you are that's impressive I'm 14st 8Ib with a fair bit more muscle than you and I only bench around 120 for reps
> 
> im not saying you can't by the way


 8 reps no chance. Only ever got it for a double, and the second rep was iffy


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mergal said:


> well if this is true, cvnt should be locked up, theres a reason the laws 18 years old!


 If I can join the army at 17, I don't see the problem with a tattoo at 16. Parents consented, and I pretty much grew up in the shop so I knew the drill


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

babyarm said:


> Some guys that are on AAS are just about benching 120 but you've managed that in 2 years of lifting natural at 17 and also squat 140 @170lbs that's just over 12St hmm :whistling:


 Should clarify I've only hit that for 2 reps, couldn't do a full set with that kinda weight


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AdamD9401 said:


> 8 reps no chance. Only ever got it for a double, and the second rep was iffy


 Ok fair enough so it's your 1rm that's good going mate.


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Ok fair enough so it's your 1rm that's good going mate.


 Cheers. Hoping to build it up to 5 in the next year or so. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

AdamD9401 said:


> Cheers. Hoping to build it up to 5 in the next year or so. Fingers crossed


 Is you goal powerlifting or bodybuilding related?


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

What did u expect to gain in a week?

strength and size is 2 different things as I no a pro bodybuilder who is weak as Fook

but he looks brilliant


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

AdamD9401 said:


> Cheers. Hoping to build it up to 5 in the next year or so. Fingers crossed


 Yea but you do know if your looking to build muscle and strength you need to be repping in the 8-15 range to really stimulate the muscle to grow! 1rms are ok just to check progress now and then but there a one way ticket to injury if your not carfull


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Is you goal powerlifting or bodybuilding related?


 Bodybuilding but still after a good strength basis. Focus is definitely size though


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

anaboliclove said:


> Yea but you do know if your looking to build muscle and strength you need to be repping in the 8-15 range to really stimulate the muscle to grow! 1rms are ok just to check progress now and then but there a one way ticket to injury if your not carfull


 Yeah I tend to be around that, but with compounds I've got a tendency to work my way through rep ranges


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

stevebills said:


> What did u expect to gain in a week?
> 
> strength and size is 2 different things as I no a pro bodybuilder who is weak as Fook
> 
> but he looks brilliant


 As I said, the two pictures were more that one is clearer than the other. Yeah I'm more going for size but after a decent strength basis as well


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I think strength and muscle gains is all about genetics

and black people seem to have superior gens apart from weak calves

they also make better boxers

but are s**t at drug dealing and armed robbery cos most are locked up


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

AdamD9401 said:


> Bodybuilding but still after a good strength basis. Focus is definitely size though


 Then as others have suggested I'd be biasing your training towards higher reps than the 1 to 5 rep range as others have suggested, more like 6-12 rep sets perhaps. Training volume (sets x reps x weight) is generally what is correlated best with growth. You can get high volume using lots of low rep sets, but it takes far longer than a smaller number of higher rep sets. Also, 1RM attempts are far more likely to get you injured.

The following also explains a bit more why very low reps aren't best for size:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/reps-per-set-for-optimal-growth.html/


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

stevebills said:


> I think strength and muscle gains is all about genetics
> 
> and black people seem to have superior gens that us skinny white people


 I'd be inclined to agree with this. Was outside Greggs waiting for the miss once and a woman came over to me, out of nowhere, just to tell me I'll "never have muscles like a black man"

Maybe not on the boxers thing. Yet to be out boxed by a black lad


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Then as others have suggested I'd be biasing your training towards higher reps than the 1 to 5 rep range as others have suggested, more like 6-10 rep sets perhaps. Training volume (sets x reps x weight) is generally what is correlated best with growth. You can get high volume using lots of low rep sets, but it takes far longer than a smaller number of higher rep sets. Also, 1RM attempts are far more likely to get you injured.
> 
> The following also explains a bit more why very low reps aren't best for size:
> 
> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/reps-per-set-for-optimal-growth.html/


 Will definitely start working at 8 reps upwards. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

AdamD9401 said:


> I know it's s**t but I'm only just coming up to 2 years lifting


 its a good lift mate, but can you reeeeaaallllllyyyyy do it?


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> its a good lift mate, but can you reeeeaaallllllyyyyy do it?


 As I said, I'm not even close to repping it out. Good 1, iffy 2. If I was gonna lie about a lift it'd be my squat


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

AdamD9401 said:


> Not a problem. Will do in future


 Trust me mate, it's for your benefit.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AdamD9401 said:


> 2 years serious lifting as of September. I come back and forward. Starting to go more for size so that I can start to box at heavyweight, but having to keep it lean. Long term I wanna get to a lean 230 over the next 8 years or so.


 Hows the diet?


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hows the diet?


 Not great. Trying to cut sugar as much as I can now, about 180-220g protein and depending on the training, between 50 and 150g carbs


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

AdamD9401 said:


> Not great. Trying to cut sugar as much as I can now, about 180-220g protein and depending on the training, between 50 and 150g carbs


 What about fat? That carb figure sounds like you're trying to lose weight, not gain it.

Sugar also isn't something to get hung up on.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

AdamD9401 said:


> Not great. Trying to cut sugar as much as I can now, about 180-220g protein and depending on the training, between 50 and 150g carbs


 How much of total calories you are hitting on?.


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> What about fat? That carb figure sounds like you're trying to lose weight, not gain it.
> 
> Sugar also isn't something to get hung up on.


 I'm not overly sure of my fat to be honest


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How much of total calories you are hitting on?.


 3,500 most days, 4,000 Wednesday and Saturday


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Either your carb intake is much higher than you said or you eat A LOT of fat to get to 4000 kcal per day.

Eating a sensible amount of protein as you are all you really need to worry about is getting total calories right so you gain weight but not much fat, and judging by your photos you're doing fine.


----------



## AdamD9401 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Either your carb intake is much higher than you said or you eat A LOT of fat to get to 4000 kcal per day.
> 
> Eating a sensible amount of protein as you are all you really need to worry about is getting total calories right so you gain weight but not much fat, and judging by your photos you're doing fine.


 All I track properly is protein and calories so my carbs are probably a lot higher. On the higher calorie days I spend about 8 hours training between boxing, lifting and cardio


----------

